# New from Alaska with a Cannondale Tango sl2 29er



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi my name is Amy and I am 44 years old just getting into mountain biking. Hockey and ski season are over so needed something to do in the summer.:thumbsup:

I just bought a Cannondale Tango SL2 29er and have only got to ride it a couple times around the block at which point we then got 15 inches of new snow dumped on us! :madman:

My kids tried to keep up with me on their old bikes and couldn't do it. They had both outgrown their big box store bikes so we went looking and found them each a bike as well. (a Giant and a Novara) Thank goodness for tax returns. 

Got them signed up for a kids mountain biking group near by and they encourage parent participation luckily so you can bet I will be. Also signed up for a maintenance class at a bike co-op as the only thing I can do is fix a chain right now.

We are very anxious to be out riding but until the snow melts, at least on the streets in our neighborhood, we won't be going anywhere. I currently live near Anchorage, Alaska and there are lots of trails nearby. I will be moving back to Oklahoma to be near family though so want to make the most of my time left in Alaska so the snow had better hurry up and melt.

Anyway, that's all for now, here is a photo of my bike. It's a medium frame btw, I am 5'6". I tried several women's Specialized 29ers (I think Myka was one of them) and also the Tango sl3 which I originally was interested in but the better components of the sl2 sold me. The size tall didn't quite fit me. Haven't seen very many reviews of the Tango SL2 which worried me a bit but it fit me great and I loved it.


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

No one wants to say hello? 
I used deodorant this morning. 
I promise not to bite.


----------



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

Guess I'll be the first to say welcome to the mtn bike community. Nice ride. You won't be sorry. And the maintenance class will definitely be worth it. Good luck and enjoy every ride.


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

I have the Tango SL1 29er - they are few and far between. I have yet to see any Tangos on the trail. But I love mine. Since I got it, I've upgraded some of the components and I've been super happy. It climbs really well, and has been great to expand my skills on. Hope the snow melts soon!

-laine


----------



## OkieInAlaska (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello to both of you.  
Laine what parts did you upgrade first?


----------



## laine (Oct 4, 2012)

I've actually upgraded most of the components at this point. I'm pretty short (5'1", about 28.5 inseam), so for me, my goal was to find a 29er hardtail frame that actually fit me and felt good, and then I could upgrade the parts. I swapped out the seat at the LBS where I got the bike on the day I bought it. They took the stock seat and credited it towards the new one. And the grips and pedals after the first ride (purchased online). The shifters and seat post were a Christmas gift from my boyfriend. Essentially, we upgraded to a full XT groupo (except for the cog set). I notice it most with the shifting. The XT shifting is way smoother and more efficient than the Deore shifting. Also, the wheel upgrade made a huge difference.

So this is what I have changed thus far:

CRANK	
From Shimano FC-M522, 42/32/24 
To Shimano FC-M780, 42/32/24 (170mm)	

PEDALS
From FPD Platform
To Blackspire Big Slim MKII Pedals

BOTTOM BRACKET 
From Shimano BB-ES25, Octalink
To Shimano SM-BB70 SM-BB71-41A	

SHIFTERS	
From Shimano Deore w/Gear Display	
To Shimano XT M780 Rapidfire Plus w/Gear Display	

FRONT DERAILLEUR 
From Shimano Deore, 31.8 Clamp
To Shimano XT M781, 31.8 Clamp	

SPOKES
From Stainless Steel, Black, 15g
To Sapim 2.0/1.7/2.0 Black (part of the new wheelset)

GRIPS	
From Cannondale Dual-Density Grips
To Crank Brothers Cobalt Grips

RIMS 
From Maddux DC3.0 29'er, Double Wall w/Eyelet, 32 Hole	
To Easton Haven 29, Brushed Black Rim, 24-3X Spoke Pattern, Standard QR, Clincher/UST (new wheelset)

SADDLE 
From Cannondale Women's Ergo 
To XC Specialized Ariel 155

HUBS 
From Formula CDH20 Front, CDH22 
To Rear M1 / 6-Bolt Disc Type Only	(part of the new wheelset)

SEAT POST
From Cannondale C3, 27.2x350mm	
To Thomson Masterpiece, SP-M105, 27.2 dia. x 330 mm

Hope that helps!

-laine


----------

